# Der IGA  Artikel:



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2003)

Diesmal vom IGA – Schäffe Tiffy selbst. Sollte jeder lesen und jeder kann und sollte bei der IGA mitmachen!!!
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/magazin/ausgabe3/html/iga03.htm


----------

